# Incapable of posting to the adorama thread money still not returned



## natureshots (Jun 11, 2013)

The site administrator has prevented me from continuing to post on the Adorama thread. My money is still not returned its been a week and a day and they still have not provided proof that they have done a thing with my money. All I get is responses from Helen saying that it will be back... Something is seriously wrong here.


----------



## natureshots (Jun 11, 2013)

natureshots said:


> The site administrator has prevented me from continuing to post on the Adorama thread. My money is still not returned its been a week and a day and they still have not provided proof that they have done a thing with my money. All I get is responses from Helen saying that it will be back... Something is seriously wrong here.



Just got an email from Helen saying they have no idea where the money is... great...

For those who haven't read the original I have a 27K wire transfer that was mistakenly refused by their verification department. They "refused" my money 8 days ago although it took one business day (Friday to Monday to reach their account.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 11, 2013)

natureshots said:


> The site administrator has prevented me from continuing to post on the Adorama thread. My money is still not returned its been a week and a day and they still have not provided proof that they have done a thing with my money. All I get is responses from Helen saying that it will be back... Something is seriously wrong here.


or it is just banks ... I do understand the frustration, but my best guess is that the money is meandering through the banking system right now, which means there is not much Adorama or anyone else can do now until it arrives back in your account. Have you inquired with your bank?


----------



## natureshots (Jun 11, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> natureshots said:
> 
> 
> > The site administrator has prevented me from continuing to post on the Adorama thread. My money is still not returned its been a week and a day and they still have not provided proof that they have done a thing with my money. All I get is responses from Helen saying that it will be back... Something is seriously wrong here.
> ...


Repeatedly. They have nothing from their bank.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll say same thing what I said at the previous thread too:

The money is not with Adorama, it's at the banking system and that's where you should go looking for it. Calling/blaming Adorama is not going to help you one bit. Call your bank and demand details on the transaction.


----------



## natureshots (Jun 11, 2013)

tpatana said:


> I'll say same thing what I said at the previous thread too:
> 
> The money is not with Adorama, it's at the banking system and that's where you should go looking for it. Calling/blaming Adorama is not going to help you one bit. Call your bank and demand details on the transaction.



All they can do is put a $30 trace on the money. Fact of the matter is that I have all sorts of proof the money was sent but they have yet to produce anything proving that they have done anything but deposit it. I said that if it is not figured out today that I will be putting a trace on the money. Their bank should be able to do the same but I guess its not $30 important to them.

I have called Adorama customer service between 20-30 times (my bank atleast 5 times). No one but Helen responds to my calls or emails despite customer service promising and failing to contact me at least 5 times. I am posting here because some people on this site make similar high value purchases. I believe they should understand what this company can do before investing their time and money. I am an honest person and not trying to scam a company. When they refused my money they accused me of it. When I talked to a manager afterwards they refused to refund my $25 that I spent on the transfer. The only way I can get any traction on resolving anything is through Helen and this site. Every other time I get no response from them. They should really look into what their policies are and who they are getting to do their customer service besides Helen. I'm sure she is very frustrated by this situation but one honest, earnest person does not make up for the rest of the company that does not seem to care. No one else responds. Keeping a favorable internet presence with a single employee may seem like a profitable way to run a business but it is not an honest one.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2013)

From your original post in the locked thread:



natureshots said:


> They then told me that they had refused the wire transfer because there was no address associated with my account.



It's unclear what 'account' you mean - if that refers to the information transmitted with the wire transfer, sounds like your bank is to blame. 

If Adorama refused the wire transfer, they don't have your money. As others here have stated, it's somewhere in the banking system. Personally, I think spending $30 to find my $27,000 would be money well spent. 

Note that Helen also stated:



Helen Oster said:


> According to the OP's bank, the money will appear back in his account tomorrow. A check for $25 is on the way to him, from Adorama, to cover his wire costs.



So they're compensating you for the wire transfer fee you paid, nice of them if the information associated with the transfer was incomplete.


----------



## natureshots (Jun 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> From your original post in the locked thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Initially they refused to compensate me until I posted here. Obviously refusing transfers and not reimbursing the sender is their normal business procedure. I see a problem with that. They have told me that they refused the transfer but frankly I do not believe that is what happened. I been asking for a week for documentation that they did indeed refuse the transfer and they have not provided me with any documentation despite asking multiple times. No one has been able to contact the account team except for Helen (I actually convinced customer service to give me the number for the account team and I tried several times and left messages that were never returned) which makes me think that this guy screwed up and is not admitting to his error while my money sits in their account. If they did actually return it, the money would be in my account by now. I could be wrong but again I have no proof and that is the crux of my problem. I understand that the banking system may be "touchy" or whatever but the fact of the matter is that no one responds to me despite 30 attempts at contacting them except Helen when I'm trying to get money back. When I'm sending them money I get hounded by several calls and emails a day by their rude sales associate Israel. That's a poor way to run a company and problems with a bank do not excuse not responding to a customer wanting to know where their $27K is.


----------



## thepancakeman (Jun 11, 2013)

Your very basic take-away from this should be nothing other than "Don't use wire transfers."


----------



## unfocused (Jun 11, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> Your very basic take-away from this should be nothing other than "Don't use wire transfers."



...and get a new bank.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 11, 2013)

natureshots said:


> The site administrator has prevented me from continuing to post on the Adorama thread.



To me, this is the heart of the issue.

That thread is locked -- no one can post. The "administrator" has not taken some action against you personally.

While I can be sorry you may be having difficulty reclaiming a lost $27K, the world does not revolve around you. I've read a lot of threads on this site over the years, but I don't recall coming across anyone who can assist you, either financially or psychologically.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 11, 2013)

Natureshots,

Please tell us the name of this bank. Good luck with solving your problem. I think you are teaching a lot of lessons here.


----------



## AAPhotog (Jun 11, 2013)

Chances are, once your bank sends out a transfer, if that transfer is denied or returned, it takes a certain amount of time for it to clear through your bank. Sometimes there are ways around it. I believe that you aren't getting the help that you hope for due to your attitude. Call your bank. Be calm courteous and nice when speaking to them. Ask them how you can rush the refund back to your account. There may be some way for adorama to send them some type of written note or something stating that they did not collect the funds, which will expedite the process(on your BANKS end) of getting your money back to you


----------



## natureshots (Jun 11, 2013)

distant.star said:


> natureshots said:
> 
> 
> > The site administrator has prevented me from continuing to post on the Adorama thread.
> ...



If the administrator locks a thread, I can no longer post in the thread. I fail to see where you read some sort of paranoia in that but if you want to go there:

The thread was locked with the three final posts being that from Helen Oster. What does that imply? How many other threads are locked on this site? As a reasonable non-paranoid person what does that tell you that happened here? It's not a conspiracy against anyone, merely people protecting their interests. I don't think the world revolves around me. I expect reciprocity: If I quickly prove to a company that I sent them a large sum of money they should quickly be able to prove that they sent it back. If a company does not reciprocate despite numerous phone calls there is a problem with the company. The internet is a forum for people to publicize their own experiences in viewpoints.

I am posting here not because I think the world revolves around me I am doing it for 2 reasons:

1. People should know what policies and practices the companies they do business with have. If they don't like the policies and practices they should find another business.

2. Posting here is the only way I get any traction with the company. Otherwise I am just some jerk who they can ignore.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 11, 2013)

I just don't like the way you bash Adorama, as it's clearly not their fault. You would do much better to grime about the US banking system which lags 10+ years behind compared to rest of the world.

Repeated calling Adorama is not going to get you the money back. Calling your bank will help much more.


----------



## natureshots (Jun 11, 2013)

tpatana said:


> I just don't like the way you bash Adorama, as it's clearly not their fault. You would do much better to grime about the US banking system which lags 10+ years behind compared to rest of the world.
> 
> Repeated calling Adorama is not going to get you the money back. Calling your bank will help much more.


The bank just received the transfer. Like I said many times, I have called my bank many times checking for the return. It finally came back. I just hope that no one else has to go through this whether Adorama addresses the issues with responding to customers about high value wire transactions or through people shopping elsewhere. It was the sales associates advice that led me to do the transfer and if they are recommending this as a way of doing business they should have some ways of dealing with this issue effectively. Not responding to people who are legitimately worried about large sums of money is not a good business practice.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 11, 2013)

natureshots said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't like the way you bash Adorama, as it's clearly not their fault. You would do much better to grime about the US banking system which lags 10+ years behind compared to rest of the world.
> ...



Consider this for a moment:

If the money never went to Adorama due to the address missing there, why would you say it's Adorama's fault? If the money is in the banking system, why would you call Adorama to get it back?

I understand that such amount of money temporarily misplaced is huge, I'm sure I would be crying in the bathroom instead of writing at this forum. But blaming Adorama is not going to do any good if you can't prove it's their fault. Everything you've told point to the banking system, at least in my opinion.


----------



## agierke (Jun 11, 2013)

you seem to not want to acknowledge that adorama is not culpable in this matter. in fact i think them refusing the wire transfer gives me peace of mind that they are dilligent in their practices against fraud. 

i'm not suggesting that your attempted purchase was fraudulent, but in all my online transactions i have had to have the address associated with my bank account match the address that i am receiving the bill. its a security measure that i appreciate as a consumer. no address associated with a wire transfer that large would send up red flags immediately in my mind. they did the right thing in the grand scheme of things.

that being said...does this continue to be an appropriate thread for this forum? i'm not so sure.

you need to stop wasting your efforts on Adorama and Helen and put all your efforts into hammering your bank.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 11, 2013)

tpatana said:


> I just don't like the way you bash Adorama, as it's clearly not their fault. You would do much better to grime about the US banking system which lags 10+ years behind compared to rest of the world.
> 
> Repeated calling Adorama is not going to get you the money back. Calling your bank will help much more.


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 11, 2013)

natureshots said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't like the way you bash Adorama, as it's clearly not their fault. You would do much better to grime about the US banking system which lags 10+ years behind compared to rest of the world.
> ...



I'm glad you finally got your money back. I'd still like to know the name of that bank so I don't open an account there. Sounds like a very unpleasant experience you had, but I think the delay was due to your bank's practices. It was unfortunate that miscommunication/screwups messed up your transaction. Many scams are run using bank transfers since if you accept a scam transfer, the bank loses nothing and your lose it all! 


Quote from: Helen Oster on June 09, 2013, 05:32:52 AM
According to the OP's bank, the money will appear back in his account tomorrow. A check for $25 is on the way to him, from Adorama, to cover his wire costs.

So Helen said on June 9 (a Sunday) that your bank told her you would get your money in your account on June 10. So it was one day later (today) on June 11.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> Your very basic take-away from this should be nothing other than "Don't use wire transfers."



Agreed - it does seem like an odd way to buy something, especially domestically. Still, I'm sure the OP has his reasons, didn't want to use a credit card, etc. 

I've received wire transfers a few times, as disbursements of stock/option sales - I figure that Morgan Stanley knows how to send one properly). I did have to wire money once, to pay in advance for lodging in a tiny place on the northern tip of Zanzibar that didn't take credit cards. I will say that a comment in the other thread about banks not knowing how to handle an outbound wire was my experience - the first three BofA bank employees I dealt with didn't have a clue how to set it up, fortunately there was a real, old-school (and chronologically old, too) bona fide banker there who knew how to process it. Sadly, the gentleman disappeared at the next round of branch closures - sadly typical to pension off the experienced workers and keep the ones at the low end of the pay scale. 



natureshots said:


> The thread was locked with the three final posts being that from Helen Oster. What does that imply? How many other threads are locked on this site?



Lots of them. Usually because they're going nowhere. 

You say you've called Adorama 20-30 times and your bank 5 times. I think you're barking up the wrong tree. Your bank sent the wire. You are their client. Your bank can trace the money trail. Wire transfers _can_ be recalled. Yet you're spending the majority of your time complaining about and to Adorama, who arguably has the least power to act on your complaints. 



natureshots said:


> 1. People should know what policies and practices the companies they do business with have. If they don't like the policies and practices they should find another business.
> 
> 2. Posting here is the only way I get any traction with the company. Otherwise I am just some jerk who they can ignore.



Fine, but the transaction wasn't directly between you and Adorama, was it? But you aren't naming your bank or even complaining about them...why not? Wrong tree, as I stated. 

You can go ahead and continue blaming Adorama, despite the fact that they're not at fault here. Know what? Now that you have your money back, if you try and wire it to B&H and your bank again fails to execute the transaction properly, they'll probably refuse it, too, and your money will disappear for a while again. Then you can start another complaint thread, and maybe Henry will show up to try and help, and you still won't realize where the real problem lies. But good luck...enjoy your new gear, if you can find someone to take your money... :


----------



## natureshots (Jun 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > Your very basic take-away from this should be nothing other than "Don't use wire transfers."
> ...



After calling my bank I confirmed that I was lied to by Adorama. The money was not refused by them as I was led to believe. They took the money and wired it back days later after I was calling and complaining constantly. Who knows how that would have been handled if I was not on their case. It was a problem with Adorama's account team lying and then refusing to pick up phone calls because they are making mistakes. It was exactly what I initially suspected was going on. It does not take that long for money to be returned to a bank one state away. When they refuse to document their actions its because they are lying and trying to cover it up. My bank may or may not have forgot to put an address but again, I have no documentation and they have thoroughly proved that I cannot take their word. My bank has been helpful, forthright and honest as far as I can tell. I was indeed barking up the right tree by placing blame on Adorama. My bank has earned my trust after years of banking with them. Adorama has proven their dishonesty and ineptitude.


----------



## AAPhotog (Jun 11, 2013)

natureshots said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > thepancakeman said:
> ...





A bank SURELY wouldn't lie as to brush their mistake off on someone else... now would they
lease note sarcasm:


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 11, 2013)

My interpretation...

Wire transfer goes into Adorama account holding area. Later, a human being looks at it and for whatever reason (suspicious due to no address...or maybe they just hate money or don't like customers from your state) decides to not accept to deposit it, maybe even after input from a supervisor (ie refuses it). Then, that human being or even another person, starts the process to wire it back to your bank. This maybe takes a day or 2 or 3. When you call (angry worried upset etc), you talk to someone who doesn't have all the correct facts or doesn't explain it well to you.

Perhaps not the greatest customer service to you since they certainly didn't have answers that made you comfortable or happy. Sometimes stating something that is not correct is not lying (I see this all the time and it is usually due to ignorance).

Being one state away, I might have gotten a cashiers check and taken a one day trip to NYC.


----------



## docholliday (Jun 11, 2013)

natureshots said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > thepancakeman said:
> ...



If the money was that important and I was only one state away, I would have already driven over there to complain in person and refuse to leave until it was resolved to my satisfaction. Even if I had to go to *their* bank with them to verify that the necessary paperwork was taken care of in front of me. I've done crazier, driving half way across the country to chase down money. I guess the seller didn't expect me to come knocking on their door and that I would wait patiently...

As adamant as you are about Adorama being the problems, you should have taken the trip, and made them reimburse you for it. Instead of rehashing the same cry here over and over, it would have been time better spent. I've done a lot of wire transfers, and they take time, as many have to go through the Fed to clear. For the amount you mention, it usually takes 3-4 days to clear completely and be liquid. I've never had one clear faster than 36 hours.

BTW, are you familiar with how a wire transfer works? When you transfer, the recipient is only notified of the intent to transfer - your bank insures the money is there. A while later (usually in a batch done every so often), your bank will transfer the funds via the Fed to the other bank. In your case, when the money comes back, your bank won't give you access (or even show it on your account) until the Fed clears the money into their account. Wires take time - be patient. Your bank may not even know the transfer is in until their system processes the inbound batch from the Fed. Instead of blaming Adorama, B&H or whoever else, blame the banking process. It's how slow money moves in reality. And, the larger the amount, the slower it moves.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> My interpretation...
> 
> Wire transfer goes into Adorama account holding area. Later, a human being looks at it and for whatever reason (suspicious due to no address...or maybe they just hate money or don't like customers from your state) decides to not accept to deposit it, maybe even after input from a supervisor (ie refuses it). Then, that human being or even another person, starts the process to wire it back to your bank. This maybe takes a day or 2 or 3. When you call (angry worried upset etc), you talk to someone who doesn't have all the correct facts or doesn't explain it well to you.
> 
> ...



I think this is a pretty good explanation.

Let's face it. As long as human beings are involved, there will be mistakes. And, mistakes tend to multiply along the way. It's unfortunate that this happened. But it did. Based on the many comments on this thread and the experiences of many, many others, it is clear this was the exception and not the rule. 

It's no fun being that exception. And, if it happened to me, I'd probably take my business elsewhere as well. But, honestly, there doesn't appear to be any great lesson that others can take away from this. Stuff happens. Life isn't fair. (If it were, I'd have $27,000 to spend on camera equipment too.)


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 12, 2013)

Now try crossing international borders.....

I've bought stuff (at work) where we had to send money from Canada to a company in the US.... and it took three weeks to clear through the banks.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> My interpretation...
> 
> Wire transfer goes into Adorama account holding area. Later, a human being looks at it and for whatever reason (suspicious due to no address...or maybe they just hate money or don't like customers from your state) decides to not accept to deposit it, maybe even after input from a supervisor (ie refuses it). Then, that human being or even another person, starts the process to wire it back to your bank. This maybe takes a day or 2 or 3. When you call (angry worried upset etc), you talk to someone who doesn't have all the correct facts or doesn't explain it well to you.
> 
> ...



+1

I wouldn't personally trust any bank to wire 20k+. I'd much rather go withdraw the money in non-sequential un-marked $20 bills, and go shop personally at Adorama. Think how many people would post your picture at various places as you open the brief case at the cashier and hand over sh**load of money. Your 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2013)

docholliday said:


> BTW, are you familiar with how a wire transfer works?



Since the OP seems to think being 'one state away' would make a difference in the speed of a domestic wire transfer, I'd say no. Wire. Think about it. Maybe reading up on the Pony Express vs. the Telegraph would help. Hint: the latter uses a *wire*.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 12, 2013)

natureshots said:


> The site administrator has prevented me from continuing to post on the Adorama thread. My money is still not returned its been a week and a day and they still have not provided proof that they have done a thing with my money. All I get is responses from Helen saying that it will be back... Something is seriously wrong here.



Nobody cares anymore.


----------



## comsense (Jun 12, 2013)

natureshots said:


> My bank has been helpful, forthright and honest as far as I can tell. I was indeed barking up the right tree by placing blame on Adorama. My bank has earned my trust after years of banking with them. Adorama has proven their dishonesty and ineptitude.


You are confused between slick smooth-talking vs trust and honesty. Most people including you are stuck in warp of personal bias. The cold fact is:
1) If Adorama sales rep suggested you the wire transfer route, he should have held your finger through entire process by taking charge of situation and communicating better. 
2) If things don't go according to plan, throwing tantrum like a baby usually does not help either the person or situation. There are bad apples in all organizations including B&H and Amazon. If you are not satisfied you can politely and firmly escalate the situation to the manager. I have got around a lot of incompetence this way. Something was definitely wrong in the way you were talking to them. And if your posts here are any indication, we have the answer. You would have got your toys faster if you had kept your cool and patience to resolve the issue with Adorama and your Bank. In my experience both Adorama and B&H are almost identical and I buy all my optics from them. 

Finally, never trust the Bank. The people who work at retail branches are really not sharp but they are taught to speak well. Because they know that slick talking is important to get trust of suckers like you!!!


----------



## tiger82 (Jun 12, 2013)

Not all wire transfers are electronic; some banks will cut a check which necessitates a mailing delay and a hold to ensure funds availability. Fraud is sometimes perpetuated on merchants by having them electronically refund "wire transfers" before the funds have cleared. I would be cautious if I were the merchant.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 12, 2013)

tpatana said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > My interpretation...
> ...



LOL...I tried that once with a briefcase full of Monopoly money. My fame only lasted 15 seconds till they caught on ;D

edit-$27,000 in $20 would be 1,350 bills; hence the cashier's check for safety and convenience


----------



## eml58 (Jun 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> My interpretation...
> 
> Wire transfer goes into Adorama account holding area. Later, a human being looks at it and for whatever reason (suspicious due to no address...or maybe they just hate money or don't like customers from your state) decides to not accept to deposit it, maybe even after input from a supervisor (ie refuses it). Then, that human being or even another person, starts the process to wire it back to your bank. This maybe takes a day or 2 or 3. When you call (angry worried upset etc), you talk to someone who doesn't have all the correct facts or doesn't explain it well to you.
> 
> ...



In a nutshell, what do Adorama/Banks have in common, People, they screw up, they cover up.

I'm honestly glad natureshot that you finally got your money Back and I Thank You for Posting the issue here, forewarned is forearmed, and here's a word to the wise.

I run my own Business using something in the order of 150 Million/year (US Dollars) in wire transfers, incoming/outgoing to individuals/Banks & Businesses, anywhere on the Planet that we deal with as long as the wire transfer is authorised before 1100 the Money hits the recipients Account following day, every time, except, you guessed it, The USA, they have a thing called the FED, everything in & out gores through these Guys and simply adds 2 to 3 days to the Transfer either way, other Countries have a similar organisation/Central Bank as well, but the FED is by far, in our experience, the slowest, not to be confused with bad etc, it's the times we live in, fraud/terrorism etc etc.

Once the Transfer is in the Wind, you ALWAYS ask your Bank on every single Wire Transfer for what's known as a "MT103", your Bank/the senders Bank do not/can not make a Transfer with out producing a MT103, The Bank is required to produce it, but if you don't ask/know about out it, they won't, it's simply more work for someone at the Bank, the MT103 is generated within20 minutes of the actual Transfer, so you have an actual time stamp of when YOUR Bank sent the Money, you can also ask your Bank to have the receiving Bank generate a Order of Receipt date stamping when they received the Money. If/When Adorama then re wired the Funds back to your Bank, they would have generated an MT103 which you as the receiver are entitled to have a copy of. The MT103 is proof in a Law Court exactly where the Money went & who received it. 

So, now you have your Money back, place your Order at B&H make your wire transfer, and ask your Bank to produce a MT103, if the money goes astray, you at least know exactly who received it, go chase them. And when you finally receive the 1Dx, the big Mega Pixel Camera might be on the Horizon, so think first.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh, one more thing, doesn't anyone else find it strange that the previous thread regards this issue was locked out ??, immediately after the very helpful Helen from Adorama had her final say on the matter ??

And here we are another 3 pages of comments on the matter but a different Thread.

I understand commercial interests etc, but it's a bit Sad to find that CR will lock out a Thread based on what might be perceived as Bad Press involving a Client or Potential Client. My Safari Browser locks out commercials so I don't see if CR handles Commercial Advertising for Adorama.

Personally i could see nothing wrong with the Ops statements, nor any of the responses, either for or against.

In any case it's a "Good Ending" story with a few life lessons in there.

Banks are fallible
People are fallible
Big Business is fallible 
Do a wire Transfer get a MT103
Believe Helen from adorama, just add 24 hours
Be careful what you Post on CR, You could get a warning, or locked out, or taken down
Dont believe it when ANYONE states "The Cheques/Checks in the Mail"


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 12, 2013)

All's well that ends well 

BTW...what's a "Cheque"? ;D


----------



## eml58 (Jun 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> All's well that ends well
> 
> BTW...what's a "Cheque"? ;D



Yea, it's a quandary, spellcheck for USA, or Spellcheck for the rest of the world, tough decision.

But your right, it ended well, could have ended better, but still ended well.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 12, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Oh, one more thing, doesn't anyone else find it strange that the previous thread regards this issue was locked out ??, immediately after the very helpful Helen from Adorama had her final say on the matter ??
> 
> And here we are another 3 pages of comments on the matter but a different Thread.
> 
> ...



I closed it, because CR is not a proper place to solve your issue. Now you are trying to blame it on CR. If your bank could not solve it for you, get a new bank.

You did not seem to figure that out, even though other members told you to go thru the banking system.

Its unfortunate that you had a problem, and it would have likely happened anywhere. I had a wire transfer hang up for three weeks because a bank mistyped the receivers name. It was horrible getting it fixed, it took two tries. It wasn't even my bank, they sent it typed correctly. It was a lot of money. 

I did not complain on a internet forum, but just worked thru the issue with my bank.

Just blame everyone, and your issue will be solved.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 12, 2013)

That's fine, but you quoted the wrong person, I didn't have the issue.

What I hope I did was Post some Positive suggestions for the Op to resolve this sort of issue for the future, one could assume that is why CR exists.

And your last line is Facetious and un called for, The Op wanted Help, I don't personally see too much difference between his Issue, and an issue he may have Posted regards his Camera falling in Half, People on CR would have attempted to provide some form of advice to assist, mostly, or, they would have your own attitude, not my Problem, take it somewhere else.

At no Point in this Thread, or the Previous Thread regarding the same issue did I or to my knowledge anyone else, call CR into disrepute or point blame at CR, in anyway, at all, full stop.

The Question I asked was it was strange to let the Original Thread proceed then shut it down once the Adorama Representative had the last say, a Representative I might add that would seem to have put some serious effort into solving the Ops issue, and possibly was instrumental in the resolution, so without the Op Posting here, it's possible the situation may not have been resolved so satisfactorily, so CR should be taking a Bow for providing the Means for this resolution, not Posting one liners such as "Just blame everyone, and your issue will be solved"

Quite Honestly your attitude & response in this instance disappoints me, but I'll get over it.


----------



## Helen Oster (Jun 12, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I closed it, because CR is not a proper place to solve your issue.
> 
> You did not seem to figure that out, even though other members told you to go thru the banking system.
> 
> Its unfortunate that you had a problem, and it would have likely happened anywhere.



When a wire transfer of over $10,000 is involved, a retailer is not only entitled to reject funds when the source of those funds might be in doubt, but as a reputable business, would be foolish not so to do.

Equally, banks have systems in place to protect themselves against unwittingly being implicated in the transfer of funds, until the source can be verified, as per FinCEN.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



I did that once with "Canadian Tire money".... I bought a $350 bicycle.... 

For all you non-Canadians.... Canadian Tire is a local hardware chain and they have a rewards program that consists of "Canadian Tire Money" that comes in denominations like $0.03, $0.05, $0.10..... so $350 worh of Canadian Tire Money would be a pile similar in size to about $250,000 of real money. The cashier was NOT amused.....


----------



## emag (Jun 12, 2013)

$ 0.10 Canadian Tire money....I'd almost forgotten I had some. Souvenir of a drive from Chicken, AK, ferry to Dawson City and then down to Whitehorse. A wonderful time for me after living in the Florida panhandle for 20 years.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 12, 2013)

eml58 said:


> That's fine, but you quoted the wrong person, I didn't have the issue.
> 
> What I hope I did was Post some Positive suggestions for the Op to resolve this sort of issue for the future, one could assume that is why CR exists.
> 
> ...



Interesting. I read and re-read the OP's comments and never did I get the feeling that he wanted help. Personally, I think the thread should have been shut down sooner.


----------



## Admin US West (Jun 12, 2013)

eml58 said:


> That's fine, but you quoted the wrong person, I didn't have the issue.
> 
> Your post was quoted in its entirety just as posted - READ IT!!
> 
> ...



Sorry if you were offended, I get tired of inane posts repeating the same thing over and over not willing to have the bank trace the transaction because they will charge him! That's a issue between him and his (unknown) bank.

No one removed any of his posts, it was not productive to continue, and is still not productive, but I let it continue because there is interest by the members. I am a CR Assistant Admin, and I do not get paid, nor do I have any income from advertising, but I do try to keep things from getting out of hand.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 12, 2013)

CR Backup Admin said:


> No one removed any of his posts, it was not productive to continue, and is still not productive, but I let it continue because there is interest by the members. I am a CR Assistant Admin, and I do not get paid, nor do I have any income from advertising, but I do try to keep things from getting out of hand.



I think it is a good idea to lock this thread right now!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2013)

eml58 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > All's well that ends well
> ...



Spellcheque


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> All's well that ends well
> 
> BTW...what's a "Cheque"? ;D



Up here in Canada, a "Cheque" is a promissory note, and a "Check" is deliberate bodily contact, as is "Check him into the boards" in a hockey game.... If a large person runs towards you, better hope they intend the former, not the latter...


----------



## EOBeav (Jun 13, 2013)

My take-away: Next time I've got $27kUSD burning a hole in my pocket. I will drive to [_insert name of favorite large volume retailer here_] and pick it up myself.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 13, 2013)

EOBeav said:


> My take-away: Next time I've got $27kUSD burning a hole in my pocket. I will drive to [_insert name of favorite large volume retailer here_] and pick it up myself.



Next time I have $27k burning a hold in my pocket, I will drive to Las Vegas and have a party of the decade.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2013)

This thread is a perfect example of why I always use my American Express card for purchases...anytime I have had an issue with a purchase, or wanted to dispute a charge, AMEX credits my account right away, they deal with the merchant, and they always get the issue cleared up in my favor without me having to get involved.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 13, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > All's well that ends well
> ...



LOL...well played, sir ;D


----------



## tpatana (Jun 13, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



My wife don't like when I check the girls at the club. And the only bodily contact is between my face and her palm.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 13, 2013)

EOBeav said:


> My take-away: Next time I've got $27kUSD burning a hole in my pocket. I will drive to [_insert name of favorite large volume retailer here_] and pick it up myself.



Same for me.... If I was buying $27,000 worth of gear from a place close by, I'd want to try everything out before I paid for it.... It's just the next state! It's not like up here in Canada where I can get in my car and drive 2000 kilometers on the Trans-Canada Highway and still be in the same province...


----------

